# Shooting Ranges in Pakistan



## Mav3rick

Guys I often go to the Naval Shooting Range at Karsaz (Karachi) on Sunday's with friends for practice, how many of you go to shooting ranges? I practice with my Taurus 24/7 PRO (0.45mm) Pistol that I carry at all times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TexasJohn

Do you fly in from Dubai?? kidding... 

We have quite a few ranges around here. Every other weekend we have a tradition. Breakfast at the Iron skillet, some clay pigeons after that ( I usually have to borrow one of the guy's shotguns), and then on to the range..

I practise with my Norinco (modified stock ) SKS and my Ruger 9mm. Also borrow my friend's 357 Magnum Express for the heck of it!!


----------



## Kasrkin

You have nothing to use at the 300 meter range in Karsaz Mav3rick? Do they let civilians in there? I'm not sure...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Sorry, double post


----------



## RescueRanger

Apart from the ones i have already posed elsewhere, In Khi i know that the All Pakistan Security Agencies Association APSAA have a range in but it is limited to members only, and you have to be a licenced private security company in order to use the range.

APSAA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

Lahore has the "Lahore Shooting Club" and they have a fine range there. Membership isn't that expensive but you need to have your licensed weapons to use their range. Also, no matter what weapon you use, you'd have to start from 9mm and gradually, they keep updating your membership to bigger calibers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakomar

SALAM
Only for pistols or rifles can be fire in the range.


----------



## TexasJohn

No skeet? we have an option of either "walking through" a clay trail where the machine will launch them emulating quail, dove, rabbit etc., or you can rent your own launch table and use your own clay. The "trail" is a little more pricey, but a complete blast ( pun intended!)


----------



## XYON

Islamabad has the MOBILINK GUN CLUB where you can shoot 9mm hand held pistols in a modern in-door range and out door range for skeet shooting for 12 gauge shot guns!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakomar

any where in pakistan where rifle can be fire in ranges?


----------



## RescueRanger

epool said:


> Islamabad has the MOBILINK GUN CLUB where you can shoot 9mm hand held pistols in a modern in-door range and out door range for skeet shooting for 12 gauge shot guns!




Yes, but membership is pricey for the average Pakistani. I have heard the Mr Thug (AKA Malik Riaz) is planning on building a range in Bharia Town, Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dragunov

Hi Bezerk,

can you please tell me more about that club in Lahore, about its lcoation, area, address, etc.. so that i can go there and can get membership as well. ........... i am a gun lover and want shooting practice at somewhere in a range in Lahore, with nominal fee/membership,etc.................thanks in advance.


----------



## zubair723

dragunov said:


> Hi Bezerk,
> 
> can you please tell me more about that club in Lahore, about its lcoation, area, address, etc.. so that i can go there and can get membership as well. ........... i am a gun lover and want shooting practice at somewhere in a range in Lahore, with nominal fee/membership,etc.................thanks in advance.



I am a member of LAHORE RIFLE CLUB for the last few months. The club is open on SATURDAYS & SUNDAYS. Only handguns & .22 RIfles are allowed. Joining fee is Rs.10,000 & its 1000 per month.


----------



## dragunov

Thank you Zubair Sahb,

i will visit that club, it is probably around New Airport ? 
i will definitely visit it and will try to get membership.


----------



## zubair723

dragunov said:


> Thank you Zubair Sahb,
> 
> i will visit that club, it is probably around New Airport ?
> i will definitely visit it and will try to get membership.



this is on Shami Rd. Range incharge is FAISAL AZAD. Mobile # 0300-9422297


----------



## taha hassan

Where can civilian use these ranges in Karachi.


----------



## dragunov

Thank you Zubair Sahb, once again.
i will try to visit the range, hopefully.


----------



## jahanzaib

You need to apply for a membership at PNS Karsaz shooting range. There are 3 classes of membership A, B & C with different payment structure.


----------



## jahanzaib

There is only one range in Karachi (PNS Karsaz) that I know of and am a member as well.

There are two in Lahore. One in Cavalry & the other one near the airport where they have skeet facilities as well.

Then there is Islamabad Shooting Club and shooting range belonging to POF.


----------



## RAM

Hi guys,

I'm a new member here. I'll be visiting Pakistan in a few days. I was wondering if anyone can help me find a contact in ISB that will enable me to shoot skeet/trap at The Gun Club.

I'll be there only for about a month and do not see much use for a full membership. Someone had once told me that if I knew someone, I should be able to use the facility as their guest.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. In Pakistan, I own a Turkish-made, 12-guage pump-action shotgun with a Pakistani firearms license.

Regards,
Rana


----------



## Muradk

Most fighter bases now have shooting Ranges, like Sargodha, Mianwali, Peshawar, Masoor, Kamra.
Best thing about PAF you get free Ammo All kinds of it. Plus if you have a SJ,, SBT or TBT you don't need a license.


----------



## RescueRanger

RAM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a new member here. I'll be visiting Pakistan in a few days. I was wondering if anyone can help me find a contact in ISB that will enable me to shoot skeet/trap at The Gun Club.
> 
> I'll be there only for about a month and do not see much use for a full membership. Someone had once told me that if I knew someone, I should be able to use the facility as their guest.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. In Pakistan, I own a Turkish-made, 12-guage pump-action shotgun with a Pakistani firearms license.
> 
> Regards,
> Rana



Sorry fella, but the Gun Club is less of a firing club and more of a health club to be fair. It's okay for skeet shooting but that's about it.


----------



## Mugwop

RescueRanger said:


> Yes, but membership is pricey for the average Pakistani. I have heard the Mr Thug (AKA Malik Riaz) is planning on building a range in Bharia Town, Rawalpindi.



Why does everyone call him a thug?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Jessica_L said:


> Why does everyone call him a thug?


Long story... Lets just leave it at that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I practise at an army range here in Gujranwala... also have a clay pigeon thrower..


----------



## Viking 63

Why only army ranges Pakistan needs private ranges as well, it does not take lot of investment..


----------



## Slav Defence

In Karachi,we have 'shooting club' in Karsaz area,I remember when I was in college,our professor asked us to participate in 'shooting competition' which was held in there.


----------



## Viking 63

Slav Defence said:


> In Karachi,we have 'shooting club' in Karsaz area,I remember when I was in college,our professor asked us to participate in 'shooting competition' which was held in there.


Where was that, I never knew and I also lived near Karsaz !!! is it still in operations or was this part of the Navy !!


----------



## Slav Defence

Viking 63 said:


> Where was that, I never knew and I also lived near Karsaz !!! is it still in operations or was this part of the Navy !!


It is inside Karsaz area. @Mav3rick can give you much better idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mav3rick

Viking 63 said:


> Where was that, I never knew and I also lived near Karsaz !!! is it still in operations or was this part of the Navy !!



The shooting ranges are located within the PN Office at Karsaz. One requires a membership to use the range, members could also sponsor visitors for visits. I personally never had a membership and the person upon whom I was reliant for shooting range visits left Pakistan a long time ago. Therefore, I have not been able to visit the range since 2010/11 I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Slav Defence said:


> In Karachi,we have 'shooting club' in Karsaz area,I remember when I was in college,our professor asked us to participate in 'shooting competition' which was held in there.




It is the *Pakistan Navy Shooting Range*. It was built to train PN shooting team and conduct national shooting competitions.



Civilians can also get membership there.

*FEES RATES - PN SHOOTING RANGE KARACHI
CIVILIAN MEMBERSHIP*

*Categories*

*MEMBERSHIP *

*MONTHLY CHARGES*

*VALID UP TO*

*A*
Membership fee Rs 100,000/- (Non refundable)
Security deposit  Rs. 50,000/- (Refundable)
*Rs. 150,000/-*
2500/- Per Month
Regular Subject to PN Rules and regulation

*B*
Membership fee Rs 60,000/- (Non refundable)
Security deposit  Rs. 30,000/- (Refundable)
*Rs. 90,000/-*
3500/- Per Month
Regular Subject to PN Rules and regulation


*C*
Membership fee Rs 30,000/- (Non refundable)
Security deposit  Rs. 10,000/- (Refundable)
*Rs. 40,000/-*
600 Per Visit
One Year Only


*HOUSE HOLD MEMBERSHIP *
Membership shall include self and spouse only. Children above 12 and under 21 shall be required to have house hold membership for nominal payment as under:
*S.NoMembershipMembership FeeCard FeeMonthly Fee*

1.Only ‘A’ & ‘B’ CategoryRs. 5000/ (One Time)Rs. 100 (Card Charges)Rs. 500 (Monthly)


*GUEST CHARGES 
GUEST CHARGES
CHARGES*

Guest of Civilian
600/- per person per visit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abdul.qadir987

Bro! As you are a Taurus costumer so I want to know something!!! 
I'm planning to buy a revolver and searched about it on the internet and went through the Brazilian made Taurus Raging Bull .44 magnum Model 444. I saw its price, that is US $ 753. I want to know what could be its price in PKR if I buy it from a dealer. As I know that US and Western European weapons are damn expensive due to the ban in Pakistan. But this revolver is a Brazilian made and Taurus is a company of Brazilian origin, so the duties on the Taurus product won't be like the banned products. 
Can anyone let me know its exact price in Pakistan?


----------



## Informant

abdul.qadir987 said:


> Bro! As you are a Taurus costumer so I want to know something!!!
> I'm planning to buy a revolver and searched about it on the internet and went through the Brazilian made Taurus Raging Bull .44 magnum Model 444. I saw its price, that is US $ 753. I want to know what could be its price in PKR if I buy it from a dealer. As I know that US and Western European weapons are damn expensive due to the ban in Pakistan. But this revolver is a Brazilian made and Taurus is a company of Brazilian origin, so the duties on the Taurus product won't be like the banned products.
> Can anyone let me know its exact price in Pakistan?



44 magnum is a showpiece. Ammo is rare and expensive. Gun price no idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

There's a really big gun range near Pakistan, it's called Afghanistan you can go there and test any weapon you like, equipped with live targets, various terrains, and urban scenarios, great place for some real training. IoK is another option for those wanting CQ action.


----------



## black-hawk_101

Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 11987
> 
> 
> 
> It is the *Pakistan Navy Shooting Range*. It was built to train PN shooting team and conduct national shooting competitions.
> 
> 
> 
> Civilians can also get membership there.
> 
> *FEES RATES - PN SHOOTING RANGE KARACHI
> CIVILIAN MEMBERSHIP*
> 
> *Categories*
> 
> *MEMBERSHIP *
> 
> *MONTHLY CHARGES*
> 
> *VALID UP TO*
> 
> *A*
> Membership fee Rs 100,000/- (Non refundable)
> Security deposit  Rs. 50,000/- (Refundable)
> *Rs. 150,000/-*
> 2500/- Per Month
> Regular Subject to PN Rules and regulation
> 
> *B*
> Membership fee Rs 60,000/- (Non refundable)
> Security deposit  Rs. 30,000/- (Refundable)
> *Rs. 90,000/-*
> 3500/- Per Month
> Regular Subject to PN Rules and regulation
> 
> 
> *C*
> Membership fee Rs 30,000/- (Non refundable)
> Security deposit  Rs. 10,000/- (Refundable)
> *Rs. 40,000/-*
> 600 Per Visit
> One Year Only
> 
> 
> *HOUSE HOLD MEMBERSHIP *
> Membership shall include self and spouse only. Children above 12 and under 21 shall be required to have house hold membership for nominal payment as under:
> *S.NoMembershipMembership FeeCard FeeMonthly Fee*
> 
> 1.Only ‘A’ & ‘B’ CategoryRs. 5000/ (One Time)Rs. 100 (Card Charges)Rs. 500 (Monthly)
> 
> 
> *GUEST CHARGES
> GUEST CHARGES
> CHARGES*
> 
> Guest of Civilian
> 600/- per person per visit



Any website address or phone numbers? Also, if someone wants to learn how to use guns can learn there too?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

black-hawk_101 said:


> Any website address or phone numbers? Also, if someone wants to learn how to use guns can learn there too?



Yes you can learn to shoot, but you need a weapon licence with your own weapon.
Its located at PNS Karsaz, which is known to everyone living in Karachi.


----------



## black-hawk_101

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Yes you can learn to shoot, but you need a weapon licence with your own weapon.
> Its located at PNS Karsaz, which is known to everyone living in Karachi.


So, how I reach them and what would be the cost and time?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

black-hawk_101 said:


> So, how I reach them and what would be the cost and time?



When you go to PNS Karsaz, you ask for directions for the PN Shooting range.
When you reach the range, you will get all the information required.

No pain No gain......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Rashid Mahmood said:


> When you go to PNS Karsaz, you ask for directions for the PN Shooting range.
> When you reach the range, you will get all the information required.
> 
> No pain No gain......


No entrance fee?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

black-hawk_101 said:


> No entrance fee?



No entrance fee to get information from the office.


----------



## maxpayne

Rashid Mahmood said:


> No entrance fee to get information from the office.


Sir is it free for PN officers? Do they need any membership/registration?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

maxpayne said:


> Sir is it free for PN officers? Do they need any membership/registration?



Yup free for PN officers, but they need to have their own weapon and ammo.


----------



## black-hawk_101

Rashid Mahmood said:


> No entrance fee to get information from the office.


 Thanks a lot.


----------



## maxpayne

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Yup free for PN officers, but they need to have their own weapon and ammo.


Thank you Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SW187

Kepler22b said:


> Lahore has the "Lahore Shooting Club" and they have a fine range there. Membership isn't that expensive but you need to have your licensed weapons to use their range. Also, no matter what weapon you use, you'd have to start from 9mm and gradually, they keep updating your membership to bigger calibers.


What is the address of the club in Lahore?
Do you know of any other shooting clubs in Lahore?
Please provide some contact info, thank you


----------



## RougeWarrior

Guys, i know its a silly question, but do we need to bring our own arms or Range can also provide us with a Pistol or Rifle?


----------



## SW187

RougeWarrior said:


> Guys, i know its a silly question, but do we need to bring our own arms or Range can also provide us with a Pistol or Rifle?


 not a silly question, good question! are there ranges or clubs that rent guns to shoot?


----------

